

If hunger doesn't kill you, it doesn't make you stronger - Ras_
http://www.nature.com/news/if-hunger-doesn-t-kill-you-it-doesn-t-make-you-stronger-1.13503

======
Qtz
Yeah! Because you become determine and will to whatever you can to get
something. Get me?

